# static synchronized in JSP



## ARadauer (5. Dez 2007)

ich habe in den Tiefen einer jsp (die nicht von mir ist) einen Aufruf gefunden:


```
LustigesObjekt.machWasLustiges(a);
```
Die Mehtode ist staticund synchronized:


> public static synchronized ReturnObj machWasLustiges (Argument a)



was hat das konkret für Auswirkungen, wenn mehrer Benutzer die jsp Seite aufrufen? Warten die Aufrufe aufeinander oder können die Aufrufe paralell abgearbeitet werden?


----------



## SlaterB (5. Dez 2007)

sie warten, das ist der Sinn von synchronized,
bei einer statischen Operation ist das auch nicht zu umgehen


----------



## ARadauer (5. Dez 2007)

also ist das synchronized umsonst, da sie sowieso warten müssten oder?


----------



## tfa (5. Dez 2007)

Sie warten, weil da synchronized steht.


----------



## SlaterB (5. Dez 2007)

? sie warten nur, WEIL das synchronized da ist, sonst nicht..

mehrere Aufrufe des gleichen JSP können grundsätzlich parallel bearbeitet werden, ja,
falls das deine Frage war


----------



## ARadauer (5. Dez 2007)

jo war meine frage,
danke


----------

